# 67-ish Ford 3000 * bleed hydraulics after fluid change??



## JimmyL (Apr 3, 2020)

So down right now!
Removed hyd cover because lift lever seized. Got the linkage/shaft freed up finally. Bought a kit and replaced all O-rings in cover and cylinder. Flush and fill rear end/hydraulic area.
Got hydraulics cover back on with help from son. Fired up tractor and lift arms do not move!!
Do I have to bleed the system? (at pump I believe), or as I fear is it likely to be something eternal? And what would be my prudent troubleshooting steps from here?
Btw, I can't remove inspection cover on left side of tractor because mine has a hand brake, and it is never coming off!!
Thank yall for any replies....


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Yes,
Bleed the pump.
Remove the plug on the side of the pump and install a cheap plastic hose barb in it. Then run a hose to the fill hole behind the seat. Start the tractor and just let it run at low idle for a while.
Then replace the plug and try your lift.


----------



## JimmyL (Apr 3, 2020)

I will try that for sure! Does the end of the hose going into the fill hole need to be below the fluid level, or just draining into the fill hole?


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

JimmyL said:


> I will try that for sure! Does the end of the hose going into the fill hole need to be below the fluid level, or just draining into the fill hole?


Just let it squirt into the hole
You'll get a lot of air and spurts of oil coming out of the hose so use a plug made of a rag to hold the hose in the hole.


----------



## JimmyL (Apr 3, 2020)

Ran a small hose from pump to fill hole. Tractor is definitely circulating fluid! But the arms do not raise, and you can move them freely up and down. So clearly the lift cylinder is not being pushed by fluid.
I'm guessing there could be quite a few reasons for that.
So that hydraulic cover has to come off again I'm guessing. I am NOT looking forward to that!
Any guidance would be so very much appreciated! I really thought I did everything correctly....


----------



## JimmyL (Apr 3, 2020)

I guess no easy answers.....


----------



## JimmyL (Apr 3, 2020)

Gonna give up and take it somewhere. That pasture is Looooooong.....


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

Are you trying to operate the lift with the hose still hooked ?


----------

